# New Tarpon Tracks



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

These are from this year.... posted on the ProjectTarpon.com website. Here is one of them.

(Click Here for Both)


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Pensacola track*

Looks to be quite a ways off - but the peaks would correspond to the arms of Pensacola Bay were it dropped to the outline of the bay --

Western migrations - without looking I figure all were 150#+ class fish?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Looks to be quite a ways off - but the peaks would correspond to the arms of Pensacola Bay were it dropped to the outline of the bay --
> 
> Western migrations - without looking I figure all were 150#+ class fish?


I don't think you are looking at the right marks - the ones out in the Gulf are not it.... neither are the ones in Pensacola Bay - the fish bypassed the bay in the Gulf - the track are the lines and dots along the shoreline.... they are faint. These are spot tags so they are pretty accurate. Look in Chandeleur Sound - those are the dots to look for, I think they are pink.... but I'm color blind.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's some awesome stuff, Scott. As a member of BTT, I'm pleased to see the groups working together to increase our knowledge of this great fish.

That track of the summer 2011...am I reading that write? That Tarpon went that far inland?....and then returned via a different route to the Gulf? I must be reading it wrong.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> That's some awesome stuff, Scott. As a member of BTT, I'm pleased to see the groups working together to increase our knowledge of this great fish.
> 
> That track of the summer 2011...am I reading that write? That Tarpon went that far inland?....and then returned via a different route to the Gulf? I must be reading it wrong.


Actually, you're not. One of the things we have discovered is the extent to which these fish are going inland on the west coast of Florida. It is not a simply anomaly. It seems to be a pattern we are getting from these tags, we've got 170 lb tarpon was was tagged in Boca Grande this year that is right now sitting 30 miles up a river on the west coast of Florida. We can't post some of this real time information because most states prohibit tracking devices on fish to be used to track and catch fish. Eventually, we'll probably give more details.

This is a big deal for us in Texas this year. We have discovered that the new PAT tags we are using can be used as SPOT tags (i.e. tags that will send us real time information on location if a satellite is overhead when the fish rolls without having to wait for the pop-off to happen). We've not been able to do that in Texas to date and hopefully at the Project Tarpon Texas Tournament Series events in POC we can get some fish tagged with these new tags and see some new stuff about Texas tarpon. Even more reason for you guys to show up and compete.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's amazing...not only to go that far inland but to return by a different route....I hope you can post more of this type of information. It certainly makes me more inclined to support the cause in any way I can.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> That's amazing...not only to go that far inland but to return by a different route....I hope you can post more of this type of information. It certainly makes me more inclined to support the cause in any way I can.


Tons of data on the ProjectTarpon.com website... .just go poke around on the research pages... you'll spend hours looking at the stuff.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Remember the lines between the dots just show from one dot to the next where things are going. Does not mean the fish traveled that line to get there.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome info Scott!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Really cool Scott!! Nice to see someone use this technology to study other species besides whales and sharks!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Mojo281 said:


> Really cool Scott!! Nice to see someone use this technology to study other species besides whales and sharks!


And sea turtles....


----------

